# Small square baler modification



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

We no longer square bale but on our 316 nh baler we had abullet shaped prong on the face of the plunger.it was 6 inches long n 2 inches in dia.this gave every bale a hole thru the center.it helped the bale breathe if u baled a bit wet.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I remember guys doing that around hear back when those balers where built .


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I'd like to see a picture of that. Seems interesting.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, I remember when that was popular.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Was popular for a bit around here as well, then folks found out it really doesn't work unless those bales that were a tad wet were stacked on the outside of the stack with the hole facing out.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

My 328 has one. Was in there when I bought it.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah the testing disproved the theory. A friend mentioned it is good for shutting down folks trying to return bales claiming they were bad as you can easily tell if it came from your spike face baler.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

That's pretty cool


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

I found the mod worked real good as we baled our hay damp and put it on a mow drier system
.u could feel the air move thru the bales.but I'm still glad wear the throwing 1500 bales anymore. Lol


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Mow driers work well, the plunger hole doesn’t make a difference/improvement though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Yeah the testing disproved the theory.


What testing are you referring to? Reference? I have read testing reports by the University of Wisconsin on large square bales with a plunger hole, but I never have seen any testing on the less dense small squares.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mf5612 (Apr 29, 2018)

Oh well boys like it or hate the cheap mod I made 400,000 bales w lil holes in them n no cows died.lol


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

That's all that matters


----------

